# Being attacked by my in-laws *warning..venting*



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

So, today i was sittin here, just relaxing, going thru some of my kids old toys.. and BAM! my cable goes out.. "welp there goes spongebob" is what went thru my mind... soooo i called my MIL (big mistake) to see if hers went out... (seein we're on diff side of town) seems it was jus mine.. anywho... she says "Lynn said she talked to you this mornin and you were suppose to call and apologize to me" okay..wtf havent talked to her today... she then goes on to say "i should be mad at you, but im not going to be" dumb me has to ask what the hell have i done... she responds "Lynn showed me your myspace page, and she showed me the pictures of Jonathan's first birthday, you have pictures of your momma, brother and grandpa, but none of us" so me gettin pissed, i go into b*tch mode "how am i suppose to post somethin i dont have, wtf is she tryin to start sh*t with me anyways" and it goes on and on... 

My H doesnt have pictures of his family posted on his page..why not attack him?? Why bring something up that was a year ago... a friggin yeah ago!! I sometimes honestly think this parts of this family hates me...I havent bothered anyone today.. ive sat at home with my kid countin down to the spongebob bash... uhhggg im jus so pissed right now i could pull all my hair out.. :FIREdevil: WHY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

never call her again, matter of fact let your machine pick up in the event she calls you and only return one out of every 7 calls she makes to you !
that'll keep her in reality


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

preso said:


> never call her again, matter of fact let your machine pick up in the event she calls you and only return one out of every 7 calls she makes to you !
> that'll keep her in reality


Oh ive done that.. let it go to voice mail and then when i would call back, she would ask why i dont answer... but this time it isnt the MIL... its my H aunt...and what i dont understand is shes got much bigger issues then trying to start drama with me.. her has 2 kids and one due monday.. all 3 have different daddy's, all 3 is mixed, the oldest doesnt even know her daddy.. shes got a different bf every 9 months it seems... so i dont even understand why she wants to start in on me.. i havent done nothin, im married to my baby daddy, he supports his kid...maybe she should try cleanin up around her back door befor comin to mine... grrrrrrrr


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wow MIL is playing head games with you huh. funny though b/c it sounds like something my mom would say.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yeah she sure is playing head games !!!


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

yeah i think thats what it is... i talked about it with my H and he said its more his mom tryin to get **** started for me pissing her off about smokin a cig, knowing shes gone 17 days without.. so she jus wanted a way to get somethin started to even it out..didnt work tho! im much smarter then that! :rofl:


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I certainly know how inlaws can crawl under your skin and just fester there. 

I'm glad your H is on your side, knowing his mother is juvenile and petty. I agree with Preso above. Don't take the calls if you don't want to. Whenever I see my inlaws come up on the caller id I yell at my husband "It's YOUR folks!", and either he answers it, or he doesn't. If it goes to voicemail, that is HIS message to return, not mine. He does the same with my parents. Except it's always my mom calling and he knows she's calling for me, not him, so he says he's cutting out the middle man......I don't care, it works for us. If he doesn't want to talk to mine...no biggie, 'cuz I am NOT talking to his!


----------



## SociopathicInLaws (Jul 25, 2009)

You wanna know the one thing that has helped me to cope with the in-laws..... Ironically it helps me to know that THEY WILL NEVER CHANGE!. Now I'm able to accept the fact that they are Sociopaths and there's nothing I can do about it. Sounds weird doesn't it? Just 
let them say what they want all the while knowing the truth yourself. You'll never get through to them.

______________________________________________

You just gotta laugh!:smthumbup:
Visit my blog at My MIS-Adventures with my SOCIOPATH In-Laws.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Some people would rather work twice as hard to bring a better person down to there level instead of looking in the mirror and trying to bring themselves up a few levels.


----------

